# Quel sac acheter pour Ibook 2



## Alexandre (30 Juillet 2001)

Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un sac de transport à acheter pour mon ibook2. Quelque chose de solide et qui conserve les avantages de l'objet : son encombrement réduit.

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alexandre:
*Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un sac de transport à acheter pour mon ibook2. Quelque chose de solide et qui conserve les avantages de l'objet : son encombrement réduit.

Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ma part, j'ai choisi l'Astropack de Kensington. Il est très plat, contient à l'aise l'ordinateur et quelques accessoires. Un bon rembourrage protège l'ordinateur des chocs, les bretelles (ce sac est un sac à dos) sont solides et le sac est lui-même très léger.

Le tout bien confortable, et avec un look sympa.
Seul défaut : un peu cher (345 F à la FNAC) mais un sac bien étudié.


----------



## Mickjagger (30 Juillet 2001)

Sachant que l'iBook 2001 correspond à une page A4 (et 2-3 albums de BD en epaisseur!), tu pourrais le mettre dans pratiquement n'importe quel type de sac, du sac à dos "borne" à la serviette...
Enfin personnellement j'éviterais les sacoches "spécial portable informatique", parce que tout le monde risque de se douter que tu as une bécane dedans, et ça peut susciter des convoitises... Bon, je m'égare, ça vient d'une expérience malheureuse vécue dans le RER récemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il y'a des sacs a dos vendus en magasin de sport qui présentent l'avantage d'avoir une poche bien rembourrée et suffisament discrète à l'intérieur (pratiquement impossible de s'apercevoir qu'il y'a un ordi dedans). Bon j'espère que les autres visiteurs du forums pourront te citer des modèles ou marques précises... 

Quant à moi, désormais, c'est un petit sac à dos pas mal usé et discretos, avec 2-3 trucs pour le planquer et le rembourrer...


----------



## Ryu (30 Juillet 2001)

Vous cherchez encore un sac pour votre iBook? Je vous propose ce modèle mais ça coûte une petite fortune: autour de 700ff chez Fnac Chatêlet

Mais il est parfait pour un iBook alors si vous avez de capitaux à investir, cela semble être tout-à-fait le choix ultime. 





Compatibilité (dimensions ordinateur)
30 x 23,6 x 3,6 cm (iBook: 28,5 x 23 x 3,4)

Dimensions externes
35,5 x 27,4 x 8,9 cm

Si vous jugez que ce produit coûte trop cher, j'ai également trouvé un sac chez H&M qui coûte un peu plus de 150ff qui était parfait au niveau de taille. Il était un peu feminin pour moi mais si ça ne vous dérange pas, c'était vachement bien.


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2001)

comme le dit mick, il vaut mieux un sac discret qui ne laisse pas imaginer la presence d'un portable... je transporte mon powerbook dans un petit sac sur mesure, acheté lors d'un voyage en afrique, le tout glissé dans un banal sac à dos decathlon à double compartiment. les sacoches pour portables sont souvent tres sympas, mais beaucoup trop grillante.
a+


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Juillet 2001)

Moi, j'ai acheté l'astropack de kensigton à la fnac, c'est un sac à dos, avec une poignée pour le transporter également à la main.
Au moins, il ne ressemble pas à un sac à portable.


----------



## Ryu (31 Juillet 2001)

Très franchement, le meilleur sac pour iBook au niveau de qualité-prix doit être celui que jai vu chez H&M à Chatelet. Il avait un compartiment parfaitement ajusté pour liBook malgré le fait quil nest pas vraiment un sac de portable. Dautant plus, le sac avait assez de protection pour les chocs éventuels. Sincèrement, je conseille à tous ceux qui cherchent un sac pour le nouvel iBook de visiter le H&M. Moi, j'ai commandé un sac des US alors, je ne voyais pas l'interêt mais ça vaut vraiment le coup.

PS. Ce sac se trouvait au dessous lescalier devant lentrée, qui est juste en face de lentrée principale de la Fnac.


----------



## Sir (31 Juillet 2001)

Ben moi je dis qu'il faut un sac normal !!! style EASTPAK 
voila c'est mieux qu'un sac special portable car dans ces sacs on sait ce qu'il y a dedans .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2001)

Et quel foulard acheter pour mon petit ibook pour pas qui s'enrhume?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2001)

Bonjour, bonjour!!
Tout ceci est très instructif. Je pense acheter un ibook II à l'apple expo et je me demandais justement quelle sacoche choisir...

Je n'ai à présent que l'embarras du choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous direz ce que j'ai acheté dès que ce sera fait... mais je suis d'avis d'avoir un sac discret surtout quand on prend le RER tous les jours avec!!!

A tchao!


----------



## Sir (7 Août 2001)

Mais une sacoche c'est trop grillle (comme dirait notre cher ficelle) 
Un sac eatspack ou Jansport c'est parfait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

oh eh, a titre d'information, Samsonite en fait un très bien,sac a dos noir,classic,la taille parfaite pour  l'ibook,ceinture pour l'ordi.rembourer de très bonne qualitée...350 FRS


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

Oui mais samsonite grille aussi mais bon .....


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

Vous êtes aller voir sur le site Apple?

j'ai trouvé des adresses de sacs non grillant (quel language) :

Tom Bihn

Spireusa

Kensington

japaniaiserie

Roadwired

pensez voyage

Sauveur de Mac


only through Apple Store

tenba

TiBag

voilà pour les photographes habitués à la marque Lowepro (ou pour ceux d'entre vous qui font de la rando) il y a aussi les sacs Lowepro Madison (l'iBook2 rentre dans le modèle de base madison 900)


tous les modèles sont là!

[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Vous êtes aller voir sur le site Apple?

j'ai trouvé des adresses de sacs non grillant (quel language) :

Tom Bihn

Spireusa

Kensington

japaniaiserie

Roadwired

pensez voyage

Sauveur de Mac


only through Apple Store

tenba

TiBag

voilà pour les photographes habitués à la marque Lowepro (ou pour ceux d'entre vous qui font de la rando) il y a aussi les sacs Lowepro Madison (l'iBook2 rentre dans le modèle de base madison 900)


tous les modèles sont là!

[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


japaniaiseries :
Pour des sacs non "grillants" (marrante cette expression) ils font vraiment fort : la plupart sont... transparents !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais bon, y'en a quand même des non-transparents qui n'ont pas l'air du tout de sacs-à-mac d'ailleurs ! Certains de leurs sacs ont un look vraiment délire, comme seuls les japonnais savent oser le faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kensingon : 

leurs sacs sont beaux. Bien concus. Comme je le disais plus haut et dans un autre message (voir le fil de discussion "critiquez votre iceBook"), j'ai l'astropack qui s'est avéré être le moins fatiguant à porter, et surtout le plus plat (fini le look Quasimodo). Et ne ressemblent pas trop aux serviettes type "hommes d'affaires" donc susceptibles de contenir quelque chose de valeur. Look à la fois classe et moderne.

Lowenpro : de bons sacs aussi . Pas trop look "j'ai un ordi dans ma besace" mais par contre plus tendance "j'ai-du-matos-photo". Quoique... maintenant tous les sacs rembourrés-matos-fragile ou non ont quasi le même look. Le meilleur restant à mon avis ceux de Tenba (genre sacs de rando) et de Tombinh.

En tous cas, merci, alèm, pour cette brochette de bonnes adresses...


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

c'est ce que je pense aussi pour le tenba et les tom bihn,
pour le lowepro 900 j'ai pas eu le prix mais la sangle d'épaule est la même que deux de mes sacs de matos et  je supporte plus que l'iBook avec plus d'une journée alors si il est pas cher et en plus il fait sacoche de documents par sa taille à peine plus grande qu'A4 mais les tom bihn ont ma préférence mais yen a pas encore pour le iCeBook





PS : je suis sur la liste de diffusion de Tom bihn alors je vous tiens au courant ou mailer moi et je vous dirais!

[11 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par abram:
*


Est-ce qu'on peut y mettre l'adaptateur secteur, la prise, un range CD et un lecteur ZIP ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout à fait.
En vacances, j'avais en permanence :
- l'ibook
- l'adaptateur secteur la prise
- le lecteur zip ultraplat (celui à 250 Mo USB)

pour le lecteur CD je pense qu'il rentrera aussi dedans (à moins d'être vraiment très très épais ???).
Sinon l'astropack a en plus deux pochettes extérieures où on peut rajouter des bricoles (j'avais en plus mon lecteur Compact Flash+ quelques cordons et un casque audio


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de recevoir mon sac pour l'ibook2 que je viens de commander chez http://www.willow-design.com 
Nickel
Il est trés bien conçu et petit.
Voilà
Nico


----------



## abram (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jmac:
*Kensingon : 

leurs sacs sont beaux. Bien concus. Comme je le disais plus haut et dans un autre message (voir le fil de discussion "critiquez votre iceBook"), j'ai l'astropack qui s'est avéré être le moins fatiguant à porter, et surtout le plus plat (fini le look Quasimodo). *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Est-ce qu'on peut y mettre l'adaptateur secteur, la prise, un range CD et un lecteur ZIP ?


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

hop une nouvelle adresse fournie par la joyeuse bande d'OnlyMac : ici

voilà voilà


----------



## @ybee (17 Août 2001)

Salut tout le monde !
Moi je suis revenu d'Ibiza today, et là-bas j'ai acheté un sac Eastpak bien pratique pour mon iBook 2001, pas très cher et assez beau (en plus il est brodé avec le logo du Pacha )) ... Le seul désavantage est que malgré que ce soit un sac spécial ordi, les renforts sont pas top, donc  je vais un peu améliorer ça, mais il est vraiment beau ! Et résistant ...

Voila l'adresse : Eastpak Chaos

À bientôt !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2001)

Je viens d'acheter un sac HEDGREN. Il est très bien conçu et ne fait pas trop penser à un sac contenant un portable. De plus, il dispose d'une pochette amovible dans laquelle se place parfaitement le iBook. On peut donc utiliser ce sac pour plusieurs usages et pas uniquement pour transporter son portable. De plus, la pochette amovible se ferme totalement via des attaches en Velcro et est un super moyen pour protéger votre machine, même en dehors du sac  ou pour le transporter dans une valise ou dans un sac à dos...
Il existe en deux couleurs: noir ou graphite. Il n'est pas donné: 600 FF ( 91.60 euro) mais la pochette amovible est une invention géniale. Elle permet de bien protéger votre iBook même à la maison.
Voici les référence de ce modèle: UTOPIA HUP18 IDOLIZE. "HEDGREN". J'oubliais de signaler un dispositif ingénieux permettant d'augmenter le volume disponible, un accés facile pour vos documents,.. Si on le compare au modèle spécial de Brenthaeven (Mobility 1) développé pour Apple spécialement pour le iBook, le prix est quasi identique mais je trouve que le modèle de HEDGREN est beaucoup mieux car il offre beaucoup plus de possibilités de rangement pour un encombrement identique.


----------



## Sir (19 Août 2001)

Voila pq Aybee a trouve le truc lui il a compris !!!


----------



## rezba (17 Septembre 2002)

Les HEDGREN sont vraiment très class. Merci de l'info.

Vous pouvez aussi faire un tour chez  newedge . Ils ont les magnifiques sacs de chez Waterfield, et plein d'autres accessoires. Peut-être même un petit foulard pour pas qu'il s'enrhume... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Nest18 (29 Septembre 2002)

J'ai acheté une enveloppe plus que génial ... tu glisse ton ibook dedans et ooop tu le mets dans n'importe ql sac .....  On peut le trouver à http://www.sfbags.com/

C'est un fichu de bon investissement si tu veux garder ta bécanne pour un bon moment sans trop l'abimé.


amicalement


----------



## ibabar (29 Septembre 2002)

pas mal du tout cette enveloppe...

dans le même style, j'avais acheté chez caselogic, une housse néoprène:
_ c'est logeable: rien n'empâche d'y glisser aussi qq cd, l'alim'... car le matériau est extensible (mais gare aux rayures!)
_ c'est non grillant: je le glisse où je veux: cartable, sac à dos, besace... et au moins pas obligé de me taper un sac spécial info (très laid)
_ c'est solide et peu encombrant: anti-chocs, anti-rayures et surtout ça ne bouffe pas beaucoup de place: une sorte de seconde peau

seul inconvénient: je l'avais acheté avant mon switch (j'avais un compaq portable) et l'ibook mériterait la taille inférieure pour prendre encore moins de place!!
je crois que je vais me laisser tenter... c'est 15 ou 20 me semble-t-il!
@+


----------



## edrahil (1 Octobre 2002)

J'ai utilisé une housse CASELOGIC pendant plus de 6 mois avec mon icebook, et le pauvre a finit au SAV pour écran HS.

Ya t-il un rapport ? Oui et non, cela peut venir d'un défaut de fabrication.... Mais je suis depuis beaucoup plus prudent !

Une housse néoprène c'est bien (et ça se cache partout !), mais je crois que la sac doit néanmoins être un minimum rembourré... c-a-d pas un sac à dos type EASTPARK en toile sans fond.

Je pense d'ailleurs investir dans un Astro ou autre du même genre (en plus de la housse ?), mais je trouve le prix démesuré.


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2002)

aprés divers essais, le mieux que j'ai trouvé, c'est la recup.
un sac apple (de l'epoque ou ils ne livraient pas leur matos en kit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif );
un sac de duo 230, d'epoque /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

il fait exactement la bonne taille, avec une grosse poche devant pour caser les cables (à l'epoque on mettais l'alim, le lecteur de diquettes etc.) et une pomme multicolore, on peut m y caser une petite camera numerique.

mais bon, c'est snob.

pour les  transports plus discrets(RER), ou sportifs (roller/velo) j'utilise un sac à dos rigide (desolé, je connais pas la marque), le poudrier dans une pochette de papier bulle.

CU/g.


----------



## iMolk (20 Octobre 2002)

les spireusa ont l'air vraiment bien, je me verrais bien me balader avec le icon sur le dos ( http://www.spireusa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&amp;Store_Code=SU&amp;Product_Code=IC2 ) mais bon, il est un peu cher quand meme 130$ sans le transport, y a interet à aller en vacances aux us, ptetre un peu ptit aussi, fodrait le voir en vrai. Sinon l'astropack a l'air d'une laideur incroyable, enfin ce qu'on en voit sur le site de kensington en tous cas. Après y a les http://www.boblbee.com mais  c'est quand meme tres voyant et je sais pas pourquoi, mais ca me met vraiment pas autant en confiance que spire, ca fait bcp moins pro. Leur site est vraiment nul en +, acceptez leur cookie, sinon ca marche pas.


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2002)

Je viens de m'acheter un sac  Hedgren après que quelqu'un en ait eu parlé dans la page d'avant. On les trouve en maroquinerie, y'a une liste sur le site. Les sacs sont magnifiques, tous types de couleurs, sobre-passepartout ou rouges ou jaunes. Ca fait pas outre mesure sacs à portables. Et tout est super bien fait, finitions impecables, supersolide. Le dos est une coque moulée, la bécane est supercalée, c'est bourré de poches et de trucs intelligents. J'en suis super content.


----------



## TomCats (22 Octobre 2002)

Je fais comme Grug et ai opté pour une sacoche assez « grillante » celle fournie par Apple avec le PowerBook 170. Les dimensions de l'iBook 12" sont très proches de celles du PB 170 qui par contre est plus épais. C'est bien sûr la pomme multicolore que l'on voit sur la sacoche datant de 1991.


----------



## iMolk (8 Novembre 2002)

pour tous ceux qui trouvent les spire sympa comme moi: http://www.spireusa.com/powerpage.htm
15% de réduction, on crache pas dessus


----------



## archi (8 Novembre 2002)

pour 10.- CHF (6.50) ici article N°111062 (à taper dans QUICKSEARCH en haut à gauche)


----------



## renaud_ (9 Novembre 2002)

Salut !

j'ai recu hier mon sac : 
http://www.surcouf.com/reload.asp?Page=catalogue%2Fficheproduit%2Easp&amp;Data=id%5FProduit%7C148234

C'est vraiment EX-CE-LENT !

je vous le conseille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2002)

[private joke pour les happy few]
Sinon, Calvin Klein fait un sac noir discret, large comme l'ibook, un peu plus haut malgré tout, qui se porte un bandoulière. Trop claaasse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
[/private joke]


----------



## Cesca (10 Novembre 2002)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> * Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un sac de transport à acheter pour mon ibook2. Quelque chose de solide et qui conserve les avantages de l'objet : son encombrement réduit.&lt;P&gt;Merci *



Hello,
Je vois que tu es à Paris. En allant place Boulnois, j'ai trouvé, tout à fait par hasard sur le petit marché qui se trouve au début de la rue Poncelet, un petit sac à dos top nickel chrome, exactement à la bonne taile, rembouré, avec plein de poches, plein de zips. Prix 20 euros. Ca ne vaut vraiment pas le coup de s'en passer. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Tu ne peux pas le louper, c'est le premier étalage dans la rue./ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

@+
Cesca


----------



## iMolk (21 Novembre 2002)

je viens de découvrir un petit bijou dans le genre, pour riches
propriétaires d'ibook et surtout de powerbooks:
http://www.nubaggage.com/intro.htm
on voit tout de suite qu'on joue pas dans la même cour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



apparement il y a bcp de riches propriétaires, ils sont out of stock


----------



## edrahil (22 Novembre 2002)

pour continuer ce post :

une liste complète de sacs avec photos

http://www.macopinion.com/columns/roadwarrior/02/03/27/


----------

